# Service Call Question



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Just because there are similar symptoms in no way indicates that they are similar problems

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fall of potential test under load would tell if it's from a bad connection, or am I missing something?


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

nope. not missing anything. pretty simple. should i just take the meter off and crank on the connections?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Dimming under load? Does that mean when they're turned on? Or when something else kicks on when the lights are on?


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

Something else kicks on.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Quijibo said:


> Something else kicks on.


If it's dimming when a heat pump kicks on, it may just need a start cap installed to reduce starting amps


----------



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KpwFSzNN0l_jVKw7A&sig2=ggbgUXUJGQQIUwR7Cc_wzA


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Increase wire size to unit with heat pump.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quijibo said:


> For starters I have been an electrician for 10 years now, licensed for 6. I have a decent broad knowledge and am pretty confident on my skills.





Quijibo said:


> nope. not missing anything. pretty simple. should i just take the meter off and crank on the connections?




Oh lord.....


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

To start with I would put a "Beast" in the meter socket to verify the condition of all POCO connections! It may be that simple. If every thing is in spec the start in the house.Keep it simple. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------

